
Passive A.I. vs. Active A.I - benryon
https://www.voicera.com/passive-a-i-vs-active-a-i/
======
visarga
What a load of shit. It's no better than sampling a LSTM, just words put
together that seem to make sense but ultimately mean nothing.

I thought passive AI would be supervised learning and active AI -
reinforcement learning. But no, they are AI used in products respectively
conversational agents. So it's all about how you send your commands, if they
are by text it's passive and by voice - active. Does that make any sense?

